# Hario Slim grinder mods.



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

I have seen a few youtube videos, one is where the guy is using a cordless drill. Does this actually work or are you at risk of burning the beans? There is also a video of some mod to the lower bearing on the hario skerton. Do these mods actually work or are they just a gimmick?

Jim


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A few comments relating to attaching a cordless drill to other hand grinders seemed to suggest not a good idea as it will damage the bearings etc and reduce its longevity.

Aren't they termed 'hand' grinders rather than powered, for a reason?


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

lol yes, just letting my curiosity out for an airing







.

Jim


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought a Hario for my eldest to use with my old Gaggia. I also gave him an old 3.6v rechargeable cordless screwdriver to use rather than using the handle. Being 3.6v it doesn't really turn very fast, just slightly faster than doing it by hand really. He's been using it for the past year and it's still working OK. Given that the Hario only cost £18 delivered from Amazon (via Japan) I figure if I have to replace it every couple of years it's still worth it. Eventually I'll find a cheap decent grinder for him.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

The screwdriver I gave him was something like this one ( but dark green not Jeebsy Orange







);

http://ningbo-dayutools.en.hisupplier.com/product-91178-Screwdriver.html


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

marcuswar said:


> The screwdriver I gave him was something like this one ( but dark green not Jeebsy Orange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have to jamb a socket on the shaft?

Jim


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I used a screwdriver on mine and it did it no harm, they only cost £16 what have you got to lose


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I modified the shaft and burrs with tape (http://www.coffeebrewguides.com/hario-mini-mill-mod-guide/) and it moderately improved the consistency of the grind. It didn't work magic though.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

jim3rg said:


> Did you have to jamb a socket on the shaft?
> 
> Jim


The screwdriver already had a socket on it's shaft to accept screwdriver tips. It turned out to be a perfect fit for the Hario.


----------



## jim3rg (Apr 17, 2015)

xygorn said:


> I modified the shaft and burrs with tape (http://www.coffeebrewguides.com/hario-mini-mill-mod-guide/) and it moderately improved the consistency of the grind. It didn't work magic though.


That looks very interesting, I may try that. Thanks for the link.



marcuswar said:


> The screwdriver already had a socket on it's shaft to accept screwdriver tips. It turned out to be a perfect fit for the Hario.


Thanks, I have mild-ish arthritis in my right wrist which sometimes gives me jip, so this would be ideal for those times, I wouldn't want to do it all the time but it would help.

Thanks folks.

Jim


----------



## Smoothound (May 5, 2016)

Anyone got a link to where the bearings can be bought? My Skerton has terrible wobble


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Smoothound said:


> Anyone got a link to where the bearings can be bought? My Skerton has terrible wobble


How do you mean? The bottom burr floats so it's going to wobble quite a bit in any case.

If you can remove the bearing you could just measure it and find one of the same size to buy if you are convinced the current bearing is the issue.


----------



## Smoothound (May 5, 2016)

I thought there was a bearing upgrade to stop the wobble?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Tighten the grind settings. On the Slim, the shaft is supported, but the outer burr floats, on the Skerton the outer burr is fixed but the inner burr floats, all the ceramic burr hand grinders have a floating burr ...so do some steel burr hand grinders.

I think Orphan Espresso did a bearing kit prior to their own line of grinders becoming available. But really, dialing in the grind settings is more important than eliminating all wobble.


----------



## Smoothound (May 5, 2016)

I use the Skerton to grind for my Brikka, which needs a coarse grind. I've got it about as tight as it will go. Any tighter and it's too fine for the Brikka (And also it takes twice as long to grind).

This place used to do an upgrade, found the link to it from another forum, but the page is confusing (suspect they stopped doing the bearing)

http://www.orphanespresso.com/CM-50-Skerton-Bearing-Upgrade_ep_629-1.html

If I could find a way to get two bearings in there, it might sort it....

....anyhoo, got a Mazza coming, so this might not matter soon


----------



## Smoothound (May 5, 2016)

Hmmm...picture of it here.

http://www.amazon.com/Bearing-UPGRADE-Skerton-Kyocera-Grinders/dp/B0062IG8DM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

